# Liddel vs Jardine



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Who do you guys got?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

gotta go w/chuck on this one - more experience.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well I have to take Liddel

I have watched Jardine fight many times. It seems he takes too many punches. He has a solid chin but you can't "take" punches from Liddel.

Knockout 3rd round


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

what the -ell we talking about here? I can't get focussed after opening this topic up all I do is stare at Stoeger's Avatar.

ah...em.....what? Who? Lardine? Jidell? avatar? girl as avatar? ummm

:lol:

Liddell with first round KO.
Griffin over Rau
Diego runs over Fitch

Those are my pics.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

wow... jardine has a hard chin? did you happen to see his last fight?.... he got rocked in the first round.... he even got lifted off the ground with the last punch.... yeah the guy hit hard but it was the first one that stunned him... anyways... I hafta go with Chuck.... even though he got KOed in the first round if you go back to the fight there was just somethin about him that wasnt right.... almost like he was drunk or doped up... not taking anything away from rampage but that was a weak hit that caught him... even though Id like to see diego actually lose and not go to decision... I think he will win that one too.... he needs to fight someone whose more top notch.... just not sure how he can go undefeated for so long and not have a title fight but matt sera has a couple wins and gets to headline.....


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I think Chuck Liddell will win by KO/TKO of Jardine. (Big suprise there). Jardine does have a pretty good chin, but Houston Alexander throws hard bombs.

Maurico "Shogun" Rua will beat Forrest "Over-rated" Griffin. (Although I think Griffen got cheated out of his win against Tito Ortiz.)

Also I put Fitch getting the win over the Diego.

:sniper:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

what do you think about the bisping hamill fight.... I agree about forest getting robbed by tito but I also think hamill also got robbed.... how do you lose when you dominated the first two rounds and still did good in the third just not as good as the first two... I also think forrest is gonna lose....


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Damn. Wrong again. LOL.

I think Liddell and Shogun both UNDERESTIMATED their opponents and paid for it.

Liddell probably watched Jardine vs. Alexander and thought that he could whup him in 30 seconds too.

I think Forrest and Hamil got cheated from their wins.

That fight of Griffin vs. Alves was awesome last night. That Griffin is no joke.

:sniper:


----------

